# How to view man in different languages?



## ogogon (Dec 25, 2022)

Colleagues, please tell me the easiest way to view the manual page in different languages?
I don't mean interactive page translation, but a different situation.

When I write manual pages for a program I'm developing, I try to translate them into several languages. On the development machine, they are installed in the appropriate localization directories.
In order to see the manual page in the desired language, I need to change the user's environment variables. This is not very convenient.

I couldn't find an option in the man program that would allow access to support pages by interactively specifying the selected locale. Is there any similar way?

Well, for example, I have compiled and installed the manual pages for the "myprog" program in english, german, french and spanish. Then
`man -L en myprog, man -L de myprog, man -L es myprog, man -L fr myprog...`

Thanks for the answers to the question,
Ogogon.


----------

